# 2010 FIBA World Championship



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

The 2010 FIBA World Championship for Women is the 16th time the tournament is contested. It is being held from September 23 to October 3, 2010 in the Czech Republic with Ostrava and Brno selected as host cities.


*Group A* 
# Team W/L Pts 
1. Australia 3/0 6 
2. Belarus 2/1 5 
3. Canada 1/2 4 
4. People's Republic of China 0/3 3

*Group B * 
# Team W/L Pts 
1. United States of America 3/0 6 
2. France 2/1 5 
3. Greece 1/2 4 
4. Senegal 0/3 3 

*Group C * 
# Team W/L Pts 
1. Spain 3/0 6 
2. Korea 2/1 5 
3. Brazil 1/2 4 
4. Mali 0/3 3 

*Group D * 
# Team W/L Pts 
1. Russia 3/0 6 
2. Czech Republic 
3. Japan
4. Argentina 0/3 3 

*TEAM USA*








NAME POS HGT WGT DOB WNBA TEAM SCHOOL HOMETOWN  
Jayne Appel C 6-4 210 05/14/88 San Ant. Silver Stars Stanford Pleasant Hill, CA 
Sue Bird G 5-9 150 10/16/80 Seattle Storm Connecticut Syosset, NY 
Swin Cash F 6-1 162 09/22/79 Seattle Storm Connecticut McKeesport, PA 
Tamika Catchings F 6-0 166 07/21/79 Indiana Fever Tennessee Duncanville, TX 
Tina Charles C 6-3 193 12/05/88 Connecticut Sun Connecticut Jamaica, NY 
Candice Dupree F 6-2 162 08/16/84 Phoenix Mercury Temple Tampa, FL 
Sylvia Fowles C 6-6 200 10/06/85 Chicago Sky Louisiana State Miami, FL 
Asjha Jones F 6-3 196 08/01/80 Connecticut Sun Connecticut Piscataway, NJ 
Angel McCoughtry F 6-1 160 09/10/86 Atlanta Dream Louisville Baltimore, MD 
Maya Moore F 6-0 170 06/11/89 n/a Connecticut Lawrenceville, GA 
Diana Taurasi G/F 6-0 172 06/11/82 Phoenix Mercury Connecticut Chino, CA 
Lindsay Whalen G 5-9 150 05/09/82 Minnesota Lynx Minnesota Hutchinson, MN 

Head Coach: Geno Auriemma, University of Connecticut


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Quarter-Finals
Friday October 1st*
*Home Away Time City, Arena * 
Belarus v. Russia 13h15 (GMT+2) Karlovy
*USA* v. Korea 15h30 (GMT+2) Karlovy 
Australia v. Czech Republic 18h30 (GMT+2) Karlovy 
France v. Spain 20h45 (GMT+2) Karlovy 

watch live on FIBATV
http://www.fibatv.com/page/Home/0,,12805,00.html


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

Belarus 70 - 53 Russia 
*USA* 106 - 44 Korea 
Australia 68 - 79 Czech Republic 
France 71 - 74 Spain 

*SATURDAY OCTOBER 2, 2010
SEMIFINALS*

Czech Republic V. Belarus 
*USA* V. Spain


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

KARLOVY VARY (2010 FIBA World Championship for Women) - The United States blew out Spain on Saturday night to set up a mouthwatering Final against the Czech Republic at the FIBA World Championship for Women on Sunday.

The USA will now take on the host nation in front of what promises to be a an electric, partisan crowd.

United States coach Geno Auriemma spoke to Czech counterpart Lubor Blazek before he left the court and went to meet with his players in the locker room.

Czech Republic 81 - 77 Belarus 
*USA* 106 - 70 Spain


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*United States wins gold at worlds*

KARLOVY VARY, Czech Republic -- Sue Bird handed the world championship trophy to Tamika Catchings and the two embraced, sharing a large grin.








The only blemish on their distinguished U.S. basketball career was now gone after an 89-69 victory over the Czech Republic in the women's basketball title game Sunday night.

http://czechrepublic2010.fiba.com/p.../eid/4730/nid/44884/sid/4730/game-report.html


----------

